# Must have...?



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi guys, I'm planning on getting a Cooper S this month mainly as a commuter. I keep hearing about the fun factor and 30mpg is a great thing too! Anyways, I was wondering what are the "must haves?" For example, should I get one with the DSC, or Limited slip differentials, leatherette... The only thing I want for sure is manual. I tried to build one today, but realized there are soooo many options! That's a great thing, but at the same time it's a bad thing only bc i'll blow the budget of $25000 +/- $1000. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

If I had ordered from scratch, I would go for cloth or leatherette, LSD, Xenons, multifunction steering wheel (only way to get cruise), sport suspension, HiFi, and auto AC. That would be around $24-25Kish. I bought a lot car with more gizmos for $28K, only thing it didn't have that I wanted was LSD.


----------



## LazyT (Jun 2, 2006)

bugawako said:


> Hi guys, I'm planning on getting a Cooper S this month mainly as a commuter.


I'm like you. I have a BMW and I will be ordering a MCS for my daily driver. I'm only opting for the DSC and LSD which, from what I've read here and on the NAM site, are must haves for sporty driving. As stated above, I will also add the MFSW for the Cruise Control. With the PW or CR my MSRP is only $23,100, unless I choose the the Astro Black. A large part of "the fun factor" also includes modding this little road-rocket.:thumbup:


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate your help. By the way, what other mini forums are you guys on? I also plan to do some mods.


----------



## gjhsu (Oct 23, 2007)

Must haves:

Anthracite headliner
LSD
DSC
Rear fogs

www.northamericanmotoring.com


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## sharmabmw (Feb 21, 2005)

bugawako said:


> Thanks guys. I really appreciate your help. By the way, what other mini forums are you guys on? I also plan to do some mods.


spend some time on northamericanmotoring.com. It is probably the most active car forum I have ever been on. It is very entertaining. Some of the posts are annoying. I have occassionally posted the: "chill out, it's only a car" reply. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

sharmabmw said:


> spend some time on northamericanmotoring.com. It is probably the most active car forum I have ever been on. It is very entertaining. Some of the posts are annoying. I have occassionally posted the: "chill out, it's only a car" reply. You'll see what I mean.


Yep, an awesome forum for the MINI crew!

Get the LSD!


----------



## bugawako (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks again. I'm going tomorrow to get me a mini! At least I know the things I must have on it. Thanks again guys. Oh, I'll definitely check out northamericanmotoring.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I'd say anthracite is nice. I wish I had the LSD and comfort access on my Cooper S. I really miss comfort access.

BTW, I'm getting 33 mpg lately in my Cooper. I averaged 30 mpg the first year driving it quite hard.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

bugawako said:


> Thanks again. I'm going tomorrow to get me a mini! At least I know the things I must have on it. Thanks again guys. Oh, I'll definitely check out northamericanmotoring.


Is the Mini sold for list or did you get a slight discount. I'm starting to look at a MCS.


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

WHITEX said:


> Is the Mini sold for list or did you get a slight discount. I'm starting to look at a MCS.


Usually MSRP (and in California being marked up $2k), but if you shop around to different dealers in your area you should be able to work something out. I had to email every dealer on the east coast to get the deal that I did....most said MSRP, a couple would offer floor mats and no processing fee. I got quite a bit more than that taken off but agreed not to post the deal on any forums so they wouldn't be hounded by other people asking for the same thing.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

wj94 said:


> Usually MSRP (and in California being marked up $2k), but if you shop around to different dealers in your area you should be able to work something out. I had to email every dealer on the east coast to get the deal that I did....most said MSRP, a couple would offer floor mats and no processing fee. I got quite a bit more than that taken off but agreed not to post the deal on any forums so they wouldn't be hounded by other people asking for the same thing.


Thanks. I'll do my homework.


----------

